# TWRP Issues



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This sucks.

Since I unlocked my BL, I switched back to TWRP as it was my baby on my Nexus.

I flashed Cm10 yesterday and all is well. Immediately made a backup before flashing (stock TW) then made a cm10 backup after I was setup.

Changed something in theme chooser and went to do a reboot. Well, I never made it back into android. Just gets stuck on the Cid boot logo. No biggie, so I go back into recovery to restore my stock setup. Restores and boots fine, but now it's all jacked up. Calendar won't work, email force closes, phone calls work 1/3 times, market errors out, etc. Also, little bits of CM are in my stock ROM, such as Apollo, DSP manager, plus some other calendars and gallery apps. It just runs like shit.

I used root explorer and tried to get rid of the duplicates (which worked) but I still have all of the aforementioned issues. I also fixed permissions and that did nothing.

At this point, I'm going to flash nosympathys stock OTA or Odin. I'm not too happy with this, as I had my stock setup pretty damn good and now it's worthless.

Has this happened to anyone else? Due to this, I guess I'm back to CWM and slow as molasses backup/restore speeds.

Couple other things:

I was changing themes all night and rebooting - no issues.

The cm10 backup won't boot now either.

The only thing that has changed is my recovery. Is this user error? Not sure how it could be. I've been doing this since June 2010 and know what I'm doing.

Just curious if anyone knows what the hell happened.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

did you do an MD5 check of the recovery img? or you installed via EZ reocvery app?

PS

i had issues using TWRP with CM10 pre bootloader unlock


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I installed through EZ Recovery. Before our unlock, I made a backup and restored it using TWRP just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

start from scratch and it would be good to backup everything and make an odin backup http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1777579


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not here to talk any trash on twrp (I use twrp and goomanager on every device I get the chance to) that said ATM cwm 6.x is more d2vzw friendly (in every regard) until twrp gets updated to accommodate this phone a bit more I am sadly going to be steering clear









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I'm not here to talk any trash on twrp (I use twrp and goomanager on every device I get the chance to) that said ATM cwm 6.x is more d2vzw friendly (in every regard) until twrp gets updated to accommodate this phone a bit more I am sadly going to be steering clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.... You've seen/experienced this before?

No disrespect to the team either, but I won't be using again. It ruined all of my backups and now I have to start over. Pissed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So.... You've seen/experienced this before?
> 
> No disrespect to the team either, but I won't be using again. It ruined all of my backups and now I have to start over. Pissed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Why not make these issues clear on their GitHub? Personally TWRP is by far my favorite and I would love to see better support on our phones.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

No problems with twrp for me, but I don't restore nandroids much. But food for thought, to speed up nandroid backup and restore. In terminal:
su
touch /sdcard/clockworkmod/.hidenandroidprogress
sync

Profit

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

